# Záři



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

My Czech friend has sent me a message with New Year greetings. 

It is like this _*Záři štěstí*, radosti, (...) v novém roce 2009 přeje_ _Friend's Name_

My main doubt is about *záři*. I've checked the dictionary and saw that it has to do with light, shining...so I imagine that the expression means something like "Shining luck". By the way, I saw that _Záře (polární)_ is aurora borealis/northen lights - and regarding that the message has a reference to Norway, it sounds like a pun. 

Děkuji předem mockrát

Nashled.:


----------



## texpert

It is highly unusual. Your friends seems to be a poet and he wishes you "a shine of happiness and joy" in the New Year. I wouldn't look for any "polar" connotations unless there are some more of hints in there.


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,



texpert said:


> It is highly unusual. Your friends seems to be a poet and she wishes you "a shine of happiness and joy" in the New Year. I wouldn't look for any "polar" connotations unless there are some more of hints in there.



Texpert, thank you for your answer. And it is he, not she, _kamarádka_. I'll take your compliment to her . And, yes, there are some hints there for "polar/northen lights". 


Nashled.:


----------



## NoTraducer

Záře is poetic in this case, yes. Its more like "I wish you an effulgence of happiness and joy"


----------

